# Do II exchanges with Worldmark credits shuffle



## samara64 (Nov 2, 2020)

Did an II exchange and they took some new credits. Does the system shuffle it as with other reservations.

At one point it did then it stopped.

Did they fix it to shuffle now.


----------



## tony_i (Nov 2, 2020)

samara64 said:


> Did an II exchange and they took some new credits. Does the system shuffle it as with other reservations.
> 
> At one point it did then it stopped.
> 
> Did they fix it to shuffle now.



Yes, shuffle is working. On my last two exchanges (in the last 3 month) one, the next night, second one took about 3 nights to shuffle. 

The first one shuffled from a 2021 reservation with expired credits. On the second reservation, I rented about to expire September credits and also shuffled. Borrowed credits went back to my account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64 (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks Tony. 

Yes it did shuffle overnight.


----------



## PClapham (Nov 9, 2020)

tony_i said:


> Yes, shuffle is working. On my last two exchanges (in the last 3 month) one, the next night, second one took about 3 nights to shuffle.
> 
> The first one shuffled from a 2021 reservation with expired credits. On the second reservation, I rented about to expire September credits and also shuffled. Borrowed credits went back to my account.
> 
> ...


Hello- could you explain “shuffle”?  I’m guessing that means your credits are changed for oldest to be used first.  
Btw I’m looking into anything regarding wm credits since we have a reservation for Mexico Jan 6 for a week with expired credits and are afraid to travel right now and need to find a way to use them -with few driving resorts in the east for us - closest is the Poconos.
thanks

Anita


----------



## tony_i (Nov 9, 2020)

PClapham said:


> Hello- could you explain “shuffle”? I’m guessing that means your credits are changed for oldest to be used first.
> Btw I’m looking into anything regarding wm credits since we have a reservation for Mexico Jan 6 for a week with expired credits and are afraid to travel right now and need to find a way to use them -with few driving resorts in the east for us - closest is the Poconos.
> thanks
> 
> Anita



Yes, shuffle happens when you echange or book at WM, and the credits are deposited into II or oldest credit shuffle to the sooner date reservation.

calling WM is your best option if you need information on those expired credits, and as long as you re-book same day as you cancel, you should be able to use those credit on a new reservation.

WM owners forum has a lot of info on expired credits.

Tony


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samara64 (Nov 9, 2020)

Also if you know you will or can not use a worldmark resort, ask the rep to make a space banking to II. They will take 4K-12K and get you a week deposited into II that you can exchange later on.

In this case, the credits will leave your WM account permanently and no shuffle needed.


----------



## HudsHut (Nov 11, 2020)

Anita:
We'd need to know "how expired" those credits are. What was the expiration date?
Do you belong to II? Have you exchanged through II before?


----------

